# work VS XX on JB 20th GTI



## red913 (Jul 11, 2010)

Anyone got pics of this?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Not JB.


----------



## red913 (Jul 11, 2010)

Very nice. I like it. Thanks.


----------

